# Eheim 2213 with... lily pipes/clear hoses?



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

hey all,

I plan on buying the 2213 but am wanting to use lily pipes and clear hosing (not the green eheim includes).

Any suggestions? Everywhere I look lily pipes are not cheap. What size hose does the Eheim filter use?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That eheim uses 12/15mm size hosing. For my 2215, I had some custom acrylic lily pipes made...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

e-bay


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> e-bay


+1. I received my lily pipes from aquatic magic as a gift and i'm extremely pleased with them!


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive looked on ebay the past few hours. Are you referring to acrylic or glass pipes? All I see for pipes are $30 before $16 shipping (Hong Kong/Singapore).

Ok, I see Aquatic Magic on ebay now. Pipes are this expensive? SHeesh.

Please forgive my stupidity. Eheim hosing is 12/15mm? So what size pipes would i want? And I dont see clear hosing in being sold in 12/15mm.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

lushlife said:


> Ive looked on ebay the past few hours. Are you referring to acrylic or glass pipes? All I see for pipes are $30 before $16 shipping (Hong Kong/Singapore).
> 
> Ok, I see Aquatic Magic on ebay now. Pipes are this expensive? SHeesh.


$46 shipped is a steal compared to ADA/Do!Aqua, which retail for $60-$100+ PER PIPE. I'd grab the ones from aquatic magic if i were you. They're practically the same quality and are much more reasonably priced.


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

Please forgive my stupidity. Eheim hosing is 12/15mm? So what size pipes would i want? And I dont see clear hosing in being sold in 12/15mm.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

12mm is the inside diameter and 15mm is the outside so look what it says and buy accordingly


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

13mm would work. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think the ones i have on my 2215 are 13mm and i interchange tubing and stuff with my 2213 so i think 13mm is what you want


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Homedepo for the clear hoses. About $8 for 10ft. ID/OD clearly marked on wrapping.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Lily Pipes aren't cheap but in the grand scheme of things they aren't that expensive either. It's glass, it should last forever assuming you don't break it. Just go with the real thing (ADA or Do! Aqua or Cal Aqua Labs look high quality as well). Money is renewable, time is not... so don't waste it looking for too long.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s-goodies-prefilter-canisters-lily-pipes.html

check it out bro! support another member here instead of hong kong!


----------

